# older dog, dry and cracked nose?



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

one of my old dogs has a dry and cracked nose. Actually just the right half.
She is on prednisone daily due to vest synd.
Otherwise ok just old.
Vit E applied seems to help some.
What can i do to clear this up?


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I know this is going to sound silly but I put plain ole classic chapstick on my dogs noses. Doesn't have a smell so they do not try to lick it off.

Pattie


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

Corona, it works for just about any skin issues.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I use this on my hands (12 years of being in concrete can severely dry you out) this stuff healed 1/8 cracks in my thumbs in 3 days. I looked at the sight and it said they have not tested it on animals,but I would think that if regular human lotion is safe this would be also. IDK.

http://okeeffescompany.com/index.php?page=working-hands


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> I use this on my hands (12 years of being in concrete can severely dry you out) this stuff healed 1/8 cracks in my thumbs in 3 days. I looked at the sight and it said they have not tested it on animals,but I would think that if regular human lotion is safe this would be also. IDK.
> 
> http://okeeffescompany.com/index.php?page=working-hands


I use that stuff during the winter, learned about it from some rodeo guys...its good stuff, it can now be found at Lowes...


----------



## GooseDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Bag Balm on my dogs paws in the winter, I also use it on my hands. I certainly wouldn't hesitate putting it on their noses. I can usually find it at a tractor supply and probably most grocery stores.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Pattie said:


> I know this is going to sound silly but I put plain ole classic chapstick on my dogs noses. Doesn't have a smell so they do not try to lick it off.
> 
> Pattie


or vaseline!!


----------



## Ntblzjk719 (Jun 7, 2012)

Try Aquaphor. It comes in a white tube of 1.75 oz. My wife began using it when she used to work as a vet tech and will apply it to our Boxer's nose now and then when he shows the same symptoms. First learned about it as it is highly recommended by tattoo artists for keeping skin moisturized for new tattoos. It is safe, works fast, and will only require a small dab.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Corona is awesome stuff! Put it on my Wolfhound's leg after she jumped the fence and tore the hide off it. Healed very fast and she doesn't even have a scar.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you post a pic? Vitamin E squirted on it though works great. 

Sue Puff


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

I use this on my french bulldog (A breed known for cracked noses) and it works great!! http://www.theblissfuldog.com


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

suepuff said:


> Can you post a pic? Vitamin E squirted on it though works great.
> 
> Sue Puff


OK Sue. I just slapped on some E at feeding so will shoot pic tomorrow when dried out some.
It is curious as only 1/2 of nose is dry, split right down the middle. 
I''ll look into Corona, Balm and the hand lube. 
Since they lick off what ever you put on their nose I squeeze some of the sticky Vit E on a paw to keep them occupied for a bit while it soaks in.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Does it look like either of these?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well yes Sue. Similar but differs slightly.
Something tells me this isn't good.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be Nasal Hyperkeratosis. Nothing serious. It's genetic. In Labs it is a simple recessive, so the parents needed to each have carried a copy of the gene. Keeping the nose moist is the key. Google it and you will find tons of info. It can show up as hard,crusty pads too. 

In show lab lines we actually have a clue as to where it may be coming from. I wouldn't even know where to look in field lines. I assume its the same way in Goldens as they can have it too.

Friends that have had dogs with it have found the Vit E to work best as its not greasy like Bag Balm and Vaseline and its non toxic. Just put it on twice a day. 

Here are some more pics: https://www.google.com/search?q=nas...aYFYOC8ASS2YHQBA&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=768&bih=928

I wouldn't say it is common, but you do see it a lot in the short nosed breeds. Your vet might not know about it, but a quick call to a Vet Dermatologist will help him out. I have a bitch with affected siblings, so though its not high on my list of things to worry about, will not intentionally breed to lines that might have it. It's just another consideration.

It's not life threatening, just can be painful and a PITA to manage.

Hope that helps.

Sue Puff


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Sue, yes helpful.
I asked two vets to look at it and they didn't have an answer.
I'll read up on it and be more diligent using the Vit E often.
This dog is 1/2 Irish and 1/2 British FT breeding I imported, never bred as eyes didn't cerf.
Now that you mention it the pads get dry occasionally too. Pads started years ago and I would put Udder Butter on them.
It showed up much later in life on the nose.
Thanks again for the good info.
Breck


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

My dog started having the dry nose later in life I use Vitamin E , Vaseline and Corona and they all work pretty good as long as you use it regularly.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dry cracked nose more involved than I thought.

Hereditary nasal parakeratosis has been noted in Labrador retrievers and crosses. An autosomal recessive mode of inheritance is suspected. Lesions are first noted between 6 and 12 months of age. They consisted of grayish or brownish adherent accumulations of dry and rough keratin. In more severe cases, fissures and erosions develop Some dogs experience depigmentation of the remaining nasal planum. The dermatitis does not appear to be exacerbated by UV light exposure. Histopathology shoes parakeratotic hyperkeratosis and a sub-basal lympho-plasmacytic infiltration within the superficial dermis. Zinc methionine, cephalexin, Vitamin A alcohol and topical tretinoin have failed to be of benefit. Improvement of the lesions was obtained with topical vitamin E, petrolatum and propylene glycol.
Idiopathic nasal hyperkeratosis is most commonly noted in middle aged to older dogs with the Cocker spaniel being over represented. It has also been suggested that it is a senile change. It may be concurrently associated with pad hyperkeratosis. The nose becomes dry, rough and hyperkeratotic, especially on the dorsum of the nose. Fissures, erosions and ulcers are only occasionally noted. There is no depigmentation or inflammation. This is an important observation which helps to clinically differentiate the lupus or pemphigus group of diseases (which may also be hyperkeratotic). The diagnosis is generally made on a clinical basis. Therapeutic considerations include the daily topical administration of Kerasolv (DVM pharmaceuticals; salicylic acid, sodium lactate and urea in propylene glycol), Bag Balm or tretinoin gel (Retin-A;Ortho). Petrolatum may also be used. More rapid removal of the hyperkeratotic debris may be facilitated by pre-hydrating the planum (water compresses for 5-10 minutes) prior to application. Oral vitamin A may also be of benefit. Dosages are usually in the range of 8,000 to 20,000 Units BID. Although there is nothing "new" about this disease, it must be differentiated from a disease that not as well recognized by most - nasal hyperkeratosis associated with xeromycteria.


this vets web page contains some decent info on the nasal problem.
Plus, in the lecture notes there is info on otitis externa treatment for those who struggle with atopy or chronic infections due to allergies.
http://www.dcavm.org/05apr.html


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Coconut oil is a possibility. One or two tablespoons in his food. It is a natural anti-inflammatory and works great at softening rough patches. It can also be applied topically. Available in most grocery stores in the cooking oil section. Good luck!


----------

